
Smartphones, Electric Cars and Child Labour - mikemoka
http://fortune.com/longform/blood-sweat-and-batteries/
======
mikemoka
The project [https://www.fairphone.com/en/](https://www.fairphone.com/en/)
looks like is trying to tackle the issue of sustainability of materials at
least in regards of the mobile industry

